# And Speaking Of Extremely Rare Led Watches



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I saw with interest the thread here about the Omega LED watch. Here's another LED watch story.

I was watching this one one ebay and am flabbergasted by the result!










It is a Rare Pulsar P1 Limited Ed LED Digital watch 18k w/ box and sold for *$7,365.90!!!*

It was ebay #220408552865 if anyone wants to check it out further.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's one of these I think Dave....so a first by any standards 

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/Pulsar.WMV


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's one of these I think Dave....so a first by any standards
> 
> http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/Pulsar.WMV


Well I can't say I wasn't tempted by it, but my interest waned at about $3,500.00.

See you Saturday, Paul.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, the P1 was a landmark watch.... And not many made in solid gold!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> but my interest waned at about $3,500.00.
> 
> See you Saturday, Paul.


I think mine would have waned at about $350.00 

Have a good flight!


----------

